# 115vac fan wireing



## derf (Aug 15, 2007)

hey y'all i just found two 115vac 60hz fans and was hopeing i could use them help cool my grow box, wich has become a dang sauna. anyone got any idea how to wire them so that i can plug em in to the wall? can i just get a power cord and splice em?


----------



## Growdude (Aug 15, 2007)

derf said:
			
		

> hey y'all i just found two 115vac 60hz fans and was hopeing i could use them help cool my grow box, wich has become a dang sauna. anyone got any idea how to wire them so that i can plug em in to the wall? can i just get a power cord and splice em?


 
Yep just splice in a power cord blk-blk
                                          wht-wht
                                            grn-grn


----------



## Mutt (Aug 15, 2007)

dont forget wire nuts and elec tape


----------



## derf (Aug 15, 2007)

umm i get black to black and welll those are the only colors i got guys. two little black wires. i aint got no green. i guess i'll go out and buy a power cord and strip the sucker and start spliceing. since i only have two wires i supose i should but a regular two  prong would be what i'm getting right? since no need for a ground right?

this site and you guys are so helpfull,
thanks


----------



## Firepower (Aug 15, 2007)

yes that is correct, you can even go to the hardware store and buy the wire in the length needed, but yes you got the basics down.. good luck


----------



## Mutt (Aug 15, 2007)

how many wires outa the fan do you have? if three get a three prong chord.
if only two.....it's AC (alternating current) if you get it wired wrong it won't fry ya man. just make sure it don't touch anything metal or grounded. just be careful.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 15, 2007)

you can still use a grouned cord just put the green on the fan chassie or frame.


----------



## louis (Aug 19, 2007)

Suppose I was setting up a ventilation using computer fans...  Could I attach three fans to the same Plug?  (Sorry, didn't see the point in starting a new thread when this was pretty much the same topic.)


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 5, 2007)

On power cords, one side will be ribbed and the other smooth.  Pay attention to that.  One is hot and the other neutral on a 3 wire system.  If you put more than one fan on the same cord, use a heavy enough cord to carry the extra current.  When in doubt, feel it to make sure it's not hot after running a while.


----------

